# Feral cat problems



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Well actually its idiot neighbor problem. My neighbor about a third of mile down the road seems to think its really cool to have his front deck covered with cats .These cats wander the area relentlessly .It is really noticeable after a fresh snow .Our local paper had an article about a man who shot one of his neighbors cat with his bow and was facing felony animal cruelty charges .Does anybody really know what the law is concerning cats .Some of these cats or their offspring are feral and only come out at night and if they see you take off in a hurry .Animal control (hsus) says I have to catch them and they will come and get them .I have better things to do than catch 50 cats.


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

You need an outdoor dog that hates cats...


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

That's a shame cause they do a lot of damage to the area wildlife. You need a few coyotes around there.

Ganzer


----------



## dasuper (Sep 23, 2007)

Get a rat terrier they really like cats. Mine brings me every one that comes into my yard.


----------



## homemadespud (Jan 19, 2014)

You must live by Whitefish lake I drive by and there is a house that has about 8 cats on the porch every time I go by


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Copper15 said:


> You need an outdoor dog that hates cats...


I have two labs but these cat rarely come out in daytime and our dogs are limited by their underground fencing .Also we have plenty of yotes and I think they may be getting some as there is not quite as many as previous years .Another neighbor asked if I had seen his cat I replied it was probably in some coyotes stomach he had no clue coyotes would eat cats.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Live traps are pretty cheap. Buy a couple and you can catch most of those cats in a hurry. When you catch them, just leave em in the trap and call animal control and let them deal with them and the neighbor.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Live traps are pretty cheap. Buy a couple and you can catch most of those cats in a hurry. When you catch them, just leave em in the trap and call animal control and let them deal with them and the neighbor.


What animal control needs to do is make penalties the same as dogs we used to have dogs running all over 20 years ago stiffer penalties have pretty much stopped that.


----------



## Big Honkers (Dec 20, 2008)

TP,

What the fella in the paper did wrong is let the cat get away. Dont make that mistake and you'll be fine.

If you are in an area where a shotgun cannot be used, a live trap does work well. I wouldnt waste my time calling animal control.

Your efforts on behalf of the community are noble.

Signed,
The neighborhood


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

dasuper said:


> Get a rat terrier they really like cats. Mine brings me every one that comes into my yard.


plus they make really good squirrel dogs


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

.17 hmr makes them explode real purty


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

These cats are allowed to breed at will they just keep on coming .Sooner or later I would be the one who gets in trouble .Dammed if I do dammed if I don't .


----------



## fairfax1 (Jun 12, 2003)

Here's a link to an article I saw in Smithsonian magazine two years ago.

I think it adds an important perspective for this thread:

http://www.smithsonianmag.com/scien...s-of-small-critters-each-year-7814590/?no-ist


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

You do know that HSUS is not animal control right ? They bring in lots of money with people who confuse them with their local Humane Society.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

fairfax1 said:


> Here's a link to an article I saw in Smithsonian magazine two years ago.
> 
> I think it adds an important perspective for this thread:
> 
> http://www.smithsonianmag.com/scien...s-of-small-critters-each-year-7814590/?no-ist


My wife got a kitten many years ago when we got married it was about 12 weeks old and came in the house with a rabbit about half its size .They can be efficient hunters right out of the box this is why they shouldn't be allowed to roam freely .


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

set some connibear traps for..... "****"


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I think you know what needs to be done.....it starts with an S and ends with an S, with an S in the middle. The last S is the important one. If they don't see you pull the trigger then they have to prove it. I had a really bad feral cat problem at one time. Renter next door moved out and left 7 cats. Rabbit population is just now recovering from that.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

varminthunter said:


> set some connibear traps for..... "****"


That has been suggested to me more than once .


----------



## tmanmi (Sep 20, 2005)

I like these nutty cat groups that go out and catch feral cats, sterilize them and release them back to the wild.:yikes: That's really solving the problem.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Sterilization won't solve the problem, but it will help.

It's never the animals fault, it's always the owners or people involved. 

Try to take the high road and see if a local shelter or veterinarian will get involved and cover the cost to get them spayed or neutered. If the owner isn't willing, borrow a live trap and take them to a place that will rehome them (after being fixed). If rehoming them isn't an option it's still better to get them fixed and release them where you got them (for legal reasons). 

The average life span of an outdoor and/or feral cat is 3 years. If you are diligent enough with a TNR program, the problem will eventually get much better.

It sucks that people put such burdens on other people like this. If I had it my way, I'd have the owner sterilized so they don't propagate more irresponsible people.

Either way, I feel for you man. There isn't an easy way to solve it. Stay safe whatever you decide to do.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Looks like you are in Kent county. I'd start here....

http://www.carolsferals.org/


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

I feel your pain. I caught more feral coats my first year of trapping than anything else. One cat owner even called the police because I was setting traps in a stream I had permission to trap and she was afraid for her cat's safety. Fortunately for me the C.O. and Sheriff's deputy both reminded her of the leash law that applies to cats as well as dogs. 

Like others have said best option is live trap and let animal control deal with it. Since they don't "live" in the house it's probably hard to prove ownership.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

mfs686 said:


> I feel your pain. I caught more feral coats my first year of trapping than anything else. One cat owner even called the police because I was setting traps in a stream I had permission to trap and she was afraid for her cat's safety. Fortunately for me the C.O. and Sheriff's deputy both reminded her of the leash law that applies to cats as well as dogs.
> 
> Like others have said best option is live trap and let animal control deal with it. Since they don't "live" in the house it's probably hard to prove ownership.


Does the Michigan leash law pertain to cats too? If so then you could trap them call animal control and if the owner were to claim it I would think they would also get a ticket in the process. I have never heard the leash law pertained to cats though.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Why not live trap them, take them in, feed them well and housebreak them.. Every animal deserves a good home and sounds like you are concerned for them.. Plus with these brutally cold nights they would probably appreciate it..


----------



## Ricky Missum (Jan 10, 2003)

Have had great luck live trapping these cats. Also have got: *****,bunnys, and plenty of reds,greys, and blacks. Next door has a huge black walnut tree!!
We have had a huge problem the last few years, put, we know have two huge hawks that patroll the sky around here, and we don't seem to see as many cats, but when we do, it's almost always after sunset to just before sunrise. Good Luck!!!


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

I am not so sure the leash law applies to Cats... unfortunately.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

METTLEFISH said:


> I am not so sure the leash law applies to Cats... unfortunately.


I think you are right. But it doesn't matter with a mob mentality! They are usually right. (if you don't agree) (have at it boys) (kill cats) (no one hurt). I just wish the law was the same for dogs! Keep 'em on a leash boys in residential areas. (Disclaimer, I would never shoot a dog! But keep them on a leash!)


----------



## pooch495 (Jan 13, 2019)

We had problems with the neighbor feeding cats not sure if they were pets or feral but they wer always coming into our yard at night unseen and kept pooping in our garden. The worst! Of course the neighbor denied it. The only thing that kept them out was using orange peels. Apparently they don't like the citrus smell for some reason. Definitely not a permanent solution however. But it definetly worked, until we ran out of peels that is.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Got similar problem. Sister-in-law started feeding them at mother-in-laws 40 acre farm. There were as many as 24 at one time. There were only 12 a couple months ago, but now down to 5. I think the coyotes have been thinning them out. She's been feeding them on the deck so she doesm't have to walk 40 yards out to the barnyard to feed them. It used to be a great place to go. We used to play softball in the barnyard. Now you can barely walk from your vehicle without stepping in cat crap. If you get the smell in your vehicle its terrible.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

My feist really likes cats, he thinks they are chew toys. The only ones that come into our yard now are the ones that come at night.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Why not live trap them, take them in, feed them well and housebreak them.. Every animal deserves a good home and sounds like you are concerned for them.. Plus with these brutally cold nights they would probably appreciate it..


Send me your address so I can bring them to your house so you can tame them and keep them IN your house. Have you ever tried to tame a feral cat. Most can not be tamed.

I just looked and saw the motion light is on a bay the back door. Probably just another of the neighbors free running cats again. At my other place I noticed more than 15 cats and kittens in the road on day. The cat lady actually has a tent for the cats to stay in. Real nice when I put some fire wood in the basement that has tom cat piss on it. You might get more time in jail for killing a cat that killing a human.

Suswquash In Montcalm County, animal county animal control would never come and pick up a cat. A few years ago they would not come to investigate an attack on a dog by another dog that was being walked by a three year old kid with his mother by his side down the road. Dam near killed the dog. The attacking dogs owners did pay the vet bill


----------



## pooch495 (Jan 13, 2019)

Yeah same us, the only ones that come, come around at night, they must realize the dogs are never out then. Just leave thier super stinky craps.


----------



## mark.n.chip (Jun 16, 2007)

Check your counties regulations. In my county ALL pets must be licensed


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Call 1-800 - get -ayote .Reasonable rates .


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

I would say come get the yote that lives in my neighborhood.But it has done such a good job on the cats I couldn't stand to loose her.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Every year someone drops some drops cats off here and I just relocate them. Grandkids want to know what happened to them and I say they were invited to Mr Coyotes house for dinner


----------



## rgillespi (Mar 14, 2013)

sounds like you need some crossbow practice !!


----------



## The Hunt for Dinner (Jan 17, 2019)

Had the same problem with cats at my old house. I called to find out what could legally be done about the problem and was blown away by the response. Michigan classifies all cats, wild or domesticated, free ranging animals. They will do nothing for you even if the cats are destroying your property. You can only live trap them if you first call a licensed animal shelter that agrees to take the cars once you have caught them. You can’t legally shoot, poison or trap them. The state doesn’t require licenses for them either. It’s rediculous if you ask me, basically your neighbors cats can come over and destroy your property and you’re screwed unless a shelter agrees to take them. Luckily they moved out and took their dirtball cat with them.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

You haven't lived until you grab your horse shoe out of the pit to find it covered in cat crap .


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Scout 2 said:


> Every year someone drops some drops cats off here and I just relocate them.


To me wild cats are nasty to live trap. It may be easy to trap them but letting them go is not. Still not as bad as a Skunk.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

wpmisport said:


> To me wild cats are nasty to live trap. It may be easy to trap them but letting them go is not. Still not as bad as a Skunk.


My way of relocating they never return


----------



## oldforester (Feb 12, 2004)

Had a similar problem when we bought this place and moved in. After a few years there is no more problem. See post #17.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Scout 2 said:


> My way of relocating they never return


Scout 2, many years back up in your area and where our deer camp is, if a feral dog or cat was found, it didn't live long. I know of guys long gone now who drove the back roads where dogs were known to be and entice them the chase the truck. The guys in the back with shotguns took care of them. Traps were set where cats were seen and they were used later for bait. The furs were used for lined gloves.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I see cats every fall. Only see them for one fall though, during winter I’m assuming the foxes get them


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

License and leash cats just like dogs. that will eliminate the 'let the cat out for the night' mentality.

I used to drive 30 mi to work much of it thru state land. Every now and then Id see a cat down some 2 track. Id think "how far to the nearest home"?? Often that was over 5 miles. License and leash. No state rep/senator would ever introduce such legislation. would be political suicide but could solve some of the states $$ problems. Ill suggest that to my rep. He is in a power position now.


----------



## mark.n.chip (Jun 16, 2007)

CL-Lewiston said:


> License and leash cats just like dogs. that will eliminate the 'let the cat out for the night' mentality.
> 
> I used to drive 30 mi to work much of it thru state land. Every now and then Id see a cat down some 2 track. Id think "how far to the nearest home"?? Often that was over 5 miles. License and leash. No state rep/senator would ever introduce such legislation. would be political suicide but could solve some of the states $$ problems. Ill suggest that to my rep. He is in a power position now.



I agree. If I MUST license my dog that does not run free in the neighborhood, I feel that your cat should also be licensed which does run free.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Cats have to be licensed the same as dogs where I live.


----------



## mark.n.chip (Jun 16, 2007)

Petronius said:


> Cats have to be licensed the same as dogs where I live.



Honestly now-----when was the last time you saw the Cat Catcher. When have you heard of anyone registering a cat. when have you heard that the animal control officer took possession of a cat????


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

mark.n.chip said:


> Honestly now-----when was the last time you saw the Cat Catcher. When have you heard of anyone registering a cat. when have you heard that the animal control officer took possession of a cat????



I called them, once, when I lived in Monroe, to remove a cat. They clearly stated that they don't remove cats.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Animal control won't remove them, you pay to drop them off, but don't get caught shooting one or you could go to jail. Something stinks.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Petronius said:


> Cats have to be licensed the same as dogs where I live.


Are they ???
I have a friend not far from here...over on Capital who takes care of 36 feral cats. Feeds them, houses them in build shelters with heaters, and medicates when needed...they were there when he purchased the building. 

He would freak if he had to get a tag for each one :yikes::spin-nana:


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

DecoySlayer said:


> I called them, once, when I lived in Monroe, to remove a cat. They clearly stated that they don't remove cats.


But we can


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

on a call said:


> But we can



Not where I was living at the time. I was in town, in a townhouse development. Kinda hard to "do what's right" there.


----------



## 2Rivers (Nov 15, 2018)

Petronius said:


> Cats have to be licensed the same as dogs where I live.


I wonder why cats aren't licensed state wide like dogs here?
A lot of feral cats roam in evening and neighbors on my street that let they're cats out at night, I was thinking of live trapping, but instead buried mothballs by scrubs/garden area to deter them from using as a litter box. 
Getting a dog again might be the best alternative to this.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Terriers really like cats, mine thinks they are chew toys. I don't have much of a cat problem.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

2Rivers said:


> I wonder why cats aren't licensed state wide like dogs here?
> A lot of feral cats roam in evening and neighbors on my street that let they're cats out at night, I was thinking of live trapping, but instead buried mothballs by scrubs/garden area to deter them from using as a litter box.
> Getting a dog again might be the best alternative to this.


on a call and I have special traps. Mine are too small for the cats we have. In a couple of months, I have caught one gray squirrel, one fox squirrel, two black squirrel, and a sparrow, all released unharmed. The four rats left this world with two behind the ear.

I don't mind the roaming cats in my neighborhood. The cats I see roam at night, while they are stalking. I have seen cats at different times in the back yard that have caught and killed a rat. They usually bite the head off.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Several years ago I was have a cat problem. I mentioned it to thr animal control officer who was doing my yearly kennel inspection and he said and I quote " you can trap them but we don't want them" so I asked him "what do I do with them?" And his reply was, "I can't tell you what to do with them but don't bring them to us because we don't want them" I trapped 8 cats a week later and animal control never saw any of them.


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

mark.n.chip said:


> Honestly now-----when was the last time you saw the Cat Catcher. When have you heard of anyone registering a cat. when have you heard that the animal control officer took possession of a cat????


I see it all the time, but then my son is a A.C.O. .


----------



## Downsea (Apr 12, 2005)

on a call said:


> But we can


And We Do!


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

I had a trap set for the many ***** that got into the garbage cans.
Cover it and it's a "den" for just about everything.
Caught 3 *****, 1 possum, a rabbit and a squirrel.
Oh, and my sons own stupid cat "Tigger", 3 times.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

I posted this in the "Favorite foods" thread, works here too I guess,


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

jimp said:


> I posted this in the "Favorite foods" thread, works here too I guess,
> View attachment 375191


Reminds me of years back when took a **** to our local fur guy .When i pulled there was a white cadillac with the trunk open .Two black guys were taking plastic bags out of a big freezer .After they left the fur guy who i had known for years (deceased now)started laughing and stated them guys bought every one of those **** carcasses for 2 bucks apiece they sell them at a restaurant in Grand Rapids .:yikes:


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

on a call said:


> Are they ???
> I have a friend not far from here...over on Capital who takes care of 36 feral cats. Feeds them, houses them in build shelters with heaters, and medicates when needed...they were there when he purchased the building.
> 
> He would freak if he had to get a tag for each one :yikes::spin-nana:


So if there are 36 there now(Late February) how many will there be by Jul 4th, Labor Day??

I bet you never see a rabbit or other ground nester..


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

CL-Lewiston said:


> So if there are 36 there now(Late February) how many will there be by Jul 4th, Labor Day??
> 
> I bet you never see a rabbit or other ground nester..


No rabbits...not that we would anyhow. I seldom do in this city, but they are here. Squirrels yes. But....we do not see rats or mice either. I am not advocating his actions nor condoning them but he cares for cats that are left to die either by stray or drop offs. They are fed very well and provided for. This is a commercial area not residential. 

The down fall...the diseases they carry !! And the pooping in the soils.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

We have a number of cats roaming our neighbor hood coming for three houses away. The yards is covered with their tracks every morning. I have two live traps so I would have no problem catching them. The problem it is a long drive to Montcalm Animal Control, if they would even take them. I would probably get arrested if I released them right there. Maybe I should take them to town and release them their.

If you get caught killing a cat you could get a stiffer sentence than you would killing some one.


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

S.S.S.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

https://www.woodtv.com/news/montcalm-county/reward-offered-after-cat-shot-by-arrow/1780061009


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Trapper friend of mine says they make the best bait for fox .He picks up road kill cats .


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Coyotes like them also, so just import some coyotes and they will take care of all your small animal problems.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

multibeard said:


> We have a number of cats roaming our neighbor hood coming for three houses away. The yards is covered with their tracks every morning. I have two live traps so I would have no problem catching them. The problem it is a long drive to Montcalm Animal Control, if they would even take them. I would probably get arrested if I released them right there. Maybe I should take them to town and release them their.
> 
> If you get caught killing a cat you could get a stiffer sentence than you would killing some one.


S.S.S.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> https://www.woodtv.com/news/montcalm-county/reward-offered-after-cat-shot-by-arrow/1780061009


May have been an accident "??


----------

